# Tegrity sessions in firefox and mac



## bella (Sep 10, 2009)

Hello,
I'm having problems viewing Tegrity sessions in Firefox on my mac.
Error message says that it requires VLC browser plugin. I have VLC installed.
What internet plugin would work for Mac???
Thank you!


----------



## macbri (Sep 16, 2009)

The browser plugin is not installed as part of the VLC software but has to be installed separately.  You can download it here:  http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-macosx.html  (look about 1/3 of the way down the page for "Latest Web browser plugins for 10.5 and later (release 1.0.1)".  Once installed, you may have to relaunch your browser.


----------



## bella (Sep 16, 2009)

thank you so much! but it still doesn't work. I downloaded the onme for universal/binary because i don't have an intel...


----------



## macbri (Sep 17, 2009)

If you're using Safari, check if the plugin is listed by selecting Help -> Installed Plug-ins.

If you're using Firefox, type the line below into the address bar and hit Enter.


```
about:plugins
```

In both cases, if the plugin is active, it should be listed as "VLC Multimedia Plugin".

If you don't see it active, make sure you've got matching versions of VLC and VLC plugin (1.0.1 is the current one).  Also verify that you have the plugin installed in /Library/Internet Plug-ins/ (look for VLC plugin.plugin)


----------



## bella (Sep 17, 2009)

It's installed in my library but i couldn't find it in safari or firefox?


----------

